# Modulo Levanta Cristales



## rascueso (Mar 13, 2008)

hola a todos.... alguien tiene el diagrama de un modulo levanta cristales para auto por ahi? graxxx


----------



## thors (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.the12volt.com/carsecurity/page6.asp#wm


----------



## rascueso (Mar 14, 2008)

gracias thors. en esa pagina esta el circuito electronico del modulo? pregunto pq vi solamente la forma de conectarlo, perdon por la ignorancia


----------



## rascueso (Jul 14, 2009)

hola gente.. alguien me pude dar una mano para fabrica este circuito?


----------



## PerroneCristian1985 (Nov 23, 2009)

Que es lo que no entendes? es sencillo


----------



## rascueso (Nov 27, 2009)

*PerroneCristian1985* no quiero comprar el modulo e instalarlo. lo quiero fabricar. quiero hacer q cuando el vidrio llegue al final deje de alimentar el motor


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2009)

Este tema se esta tratando por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/elevalunas-solo-pulso-22207/


----------



## rascueso (May 14, 2010)

en que quedo este tema?


----------

